# Countertop Refinishing/Overlay?



## tooltime (Sep 15, 2006)

I had stumbled across a product, or  article about a product  for  refinishing your counter a ways back. 

I believe it was either  a stone base (Sileston) or  plastic (Corian) product.  Tit was not  thick like real granite,  was only about ½ or less that  was to be placed on top of existing, or  build a  sub base for it mutch like you would  to build a new tiled countertop.

I have looked, but seem to a) be missing it entirely or B) Just not finding it.

I was hopeful that maybe some of you may know what I am talking about, or suggesting something similar.


----------



## Kerrylib (Sep 18, 2006)

I've seen what I think you are refering to.

Try Granitetransformations.com  it's supposed to be a granite composite material that can be fit over your existing countertop.  Sounds like a good way to go if you are not rearranging things.


----------



## tooltime (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you Kerrylib, that is exactly what I was trying to find.


----------

